# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Something weird is happening to me.

## fxmercenary

Hey guys, I think I may be eating something with strange effects, Ive been eating some old freeze dried food lately because its getting a little old.  It was canned in 1996 and suggests being consumed by 2011, so I have started consuming it.

After about 3 days, I have been noticing some strange side-effects.

-Increased self awareness.
-Improved Clarity, my eye sight seems to be less hazy, I've never seen so crisply for years.
-Improved sense of smell.  The air seems crisper, it seems a lot easier to breathe.
-Disbelief.  I feel like whats going on in the world all of the sudden is very dark, I cant believe it.
-Talking.  I seem to be in the mood to want to talk a lot more and be alot more social with people.  I have been keeping out of touch with a lot of old friends, ive started calling them and hanging out with a couple.
-Fear.  I am finding myself very distrustful of things at night time, I find myself double checking doors at night to see if they are locked, looking out the windows with the lights off inside.  It is like I am afraid something bad is going to happen.

I don't know what to say, am I going nuts? These effects I am feeling seem to be good and bad.  It is like there is something wrong with maybe the food I am eating.

Should I just throw it out?  I really don't want to waste it. I mean it tastes better than regular food for some reason, I cant explain it...

Has anyone had similar side effects with old food?  Its not expired yet...

----------


## Conza88

If you want to turn your back on reality, you should turn your back on the food.



My I suggest finding out the ingredients you usually consume; and then the ones that the old food contains... cross of all the ones that are the same. The ones that are new are the culprits, stay away from them.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

did these guys sell you that food

----------


## Kludge

Codeine-o-cola?

----------


## fxmercenary

I dont know, I feel more alive than ever!

I am also remembering alot more, I am seeing further back into my life than usual

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I dont know, I feel more alive than ever!
> 
> I am also remembering alot more, I am seeing further back into my life than usual


are you drinking non-fluoridated water along with your food?

----------


## BeFranklin

> Hey guys, I think I may be eating something with strange effects, Ive been eating some old freeze dried food lately because its getting a little old.  It was canned in 1996 and suggests being consumed by 2011, so I have started consuming it.
> 
> After about 3 days, I have been noticing some strange side-effects.
> 
> -Increased self awareness.
> -Improved Clarity, my eye sight seems to be less hazy, I've never seen so crisply for years.
> -Improved sense of smell.  The air seems crisper, it seems a lot easier to breathe.
> -Disbelief.  I feel like whats going on in the world all of the sudden is very dark, I cant believe it.
> -Talking.  I seem to be in the mood to want to talk a lot more and be alot more social with people.  I have been keeping out of touch with a lot of old friends, ive started calling them and hanging out with a couple.
> ...


Some of those things might be explained by diet.  Zinc will improve your sense of smell (and does so for me, I frequently notice it), B's could affect mental state, A (or B perhaps) could affect vision, etc.  You might also have food alergies not in the dry food making you feel better.   The only bad effect seems to be is fear, but that might be explained by other things.  Too much iron for men is bad, and may put you in a bad mood (fear?), other than that no explanation.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Hey guys, I think I may be eating something with strange effects, Ive been eating some old freeze dried food lately because its getting a little old.  It was canned in 1996 and suggests being consumed by 2011, so I have started consuming it.
> 
> After about 3 days, I have been noticing some strange side-effects.
> 
> -Increased self awareness.
> -Improved Clarity, my eye sight seems to be less hazy, I've never seen so crisply for years.
> -Improved sense of smell.  The air seems crisper, it seems a lot easier to breathe.
> -Disbelief.  I feel like whats going on in the world all of the sudden is very dark, I cant believe it.
> -Talking.  I seem to be in the mood to want to talk a lot more and be alot more social with people.  I have been keeping out of touch with a lot of old friends, ive started calling them and hanging out with a couple.
> ...


In all honesty, it sounds like a light shroom trip.

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

The vision thing sounds like a good thing. I know I can do some naturopathic things and notice my vision is stronger the next day. And no I am not a kook. I am a skeptical naturopathic person.

It could also be that you are allergic to something that you normally eat. I know when I stop eating for a few days (fasting) I feel different. I even notice less problems like slight aches and pains.

I took an allergy test and I am mildly allergic to MANY things. Food is such a mixture of things normally maybe what you are eating is less mixed and less allergic.

Or it could be something else... Not sure.

----------


## yongrel

Are you there God? It's me, fxmercenary.

----------


## phixion

You're going mental. Get a hold of yourself and stop being silly.

Pete

----------


## Mini-Me

> In all honesty, it sounds like a light shroom trip.


I thought the same, actually.

----------


## Channing

The TPTB have increasingly been poisoning our food supply to prevent us from experiencing the big shift of awareness through the increased energies in our surroundings in the years leading towards 2012. I suspect the food in 1996 simply wasn't as badly contaminated as it is now. So therefore you are experiencing the growth in in awareness that the TPTB wanted to prevent by eating less contaminated food than you normally do.

----------


## Mini-Me

> The TPTB have increasingly been poisoning our food supply to prevent us from experiencing the big shift of awareness through the increased energies in our surroundings in the years leading towards 2012. I suspect the food in 1996 simply wasn't as badly contaminated as it is now. So therefore you are experiencing the growth in in awareness that the TPTB wanted to prevent by eating less contaminated food than you normally do.


While the Mayan calendar and the 2012 stuff are pretty fascinating...I'm curious what makes you so 100% certain of it all?  (Don't take this as an attack - I just felt like this response came a bit out of left field, and I guess I'm wondering what has convinced you so deeply.)

----------


## RickyJ

You are probably eating non-gm food so no wonder you feel better. As far as being paranoid, that has nothing to do with the food.

----------


## RickyJ

> You're going mental. Get a hold of yourself and stop being silly.
> 
> Pete


Yeah, that could it be it too.

----------


## JoshLowry

> While the Mayan calendar and the 2012 stuff are pretty fascinating...I'm curious what makes you so 100% certain of it all?  (Don't take this as an attack - I just felt like this response came a bit out of left field, and I guess I'm wondering what has convinced you so deeply.)


It's called sarcasm.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> In all honesty, it sounds like a light shroom trip.


Lysergic acid diethylamide, LSD, LSD-25, or acid, is a semisynthetic psychedelic drug of the ergoline family. Its unusual psychological effects, which include visuals of colored patterns behind the eyes, a sense of time distorting, crawling geometric patterns, and the loss of the user's sense of identity, has made it one of the most widely known psychedelic drugs.It has been used mainly as a recreational drug, an entheogen, and as a tool to supplement various practices for transcendence, including in meditation, psychonautics, art projects, and illicit psychedelic therapy.

*It is synthesized from lysergic acid derived from ergot, a grain fungus that typically grows on rye*, and was first synthesized by Swiss chemist Albert Hofmann. The short form LSD comes from its early code name LSD-25, which is an abbreviation for the German "Lysergsäure-diethylamid" followed by a sequential number.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Lysergic acid diethylamide, LSD, LSD-25, or acid, is a semisynthetic psychedelic drug of the ergoline family. Its unusual psychological effects, which include visuals of colored patterns behind the eyes, a sense of time distorting, crawling geometric patterns, and the loss of the user's sense of identity, has made it one of the most widely known psychedelic drugs.It has been used mainly as a recreational drug, an entheogen, and as a tool to supplement various practices for transcendence, including in meditation, psychonautics, art projects, and illicit psychedelic therapy.
> 
> *It is synthesized from lysergic acid derived from ergot, a grain fungus that typically grows on rye*, and was first synthesized by Swiss chemist Albert Hofmann. The short form LSD comes from its early code name LSD-25, which is an abbreviation for the German "Lysergsäure-diethylamid" followed by a sequential number.


shrooms active ingredient is psilocybin not lsd

----------


## Mini-Me

> It's called sarcasm.


Ohhhhhh...
He did seem sincere, though.

----------


## Deborah K

> The TPTB have increasingly been poisoning our food supply to prevent us from experiencing the big shift of awareness through the increased energies in our surroundings in the years leading towards 2012. I suspect the food in 1996 simply wasn't as badly contaminated as it is now. So therefore you are experiencing the growth in in awareness that the TPTB wanted to prevent by eating less contaminated food than you normally do.


How would you know this.....unless you are eating 1996 food as well????

----------


## Kludge

I'd be more fearful of what the gov't is putting in our water supply... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3qFdbUEq5s

Pretty soon they'll have us all holding hands with our homosexual Latino booty-buddies on the Gaybrams Tank....

----------


## FindLiberty

ya know, that tank really does look pretty in pink!

----------


## Mini-Me

> ya know, that tank really does look pretty in pink!


That just gave me a mental image of federal troopers driving down our streets and terrorizing us with *pink* tanks.  It kind of reminds me of Dave Chappelle's skit on the "gay chapter of the Ku Klux Klan," where the guy going door to door said something like, "We hate, too...but we hate with kindness."

----------


## nate895

> Hey guys, I think I may be eating something with strange effects, Ive been eating some old freeze dried food lately because its getting a little old.  It was canned in 1996 and suggests being consumed by 2011, so I have started consuming it.
> 
> After about 3 days, I have been noticing some strange side-effects.
> 
> -Increased self awareness.
> -Improved Clarity, my eye sight seems to be less hazy, I've never seen so crisply for years.
> -Improved sense of smell.  The air seems crisper, it seems a lot easier to breathe.
> -Disbelief.  I feel like whats going on in the world all of the sudden is very dark, I cant believe it.
> -Talking.  I seem to be in the mood to want to talk a lot more and be alot more social with people.  I have been keeping out of touch with a lot of old friends, ive started calling them and hanging out with a couple.
> ...


And you dislike this? With the exception of the increased fear, all of those activities are healthy.

----------


## BeFranklin

> And you dislike this? With the exception of the increased fear, all of those activities are healthy.


If the increased fear is pink tanks, it may not be worth it

----------


## Highland

It is probably just the full moon...and it coincides with eating old food.

----------


## yongrel

*cough* ergot *cough*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> shrooms active ingredient is psilocybin not lsd


I realize that.

I posted in response to NH who said it was mimicking a 'shroom trip, who, in turn, was responding to the OP.

And the OP's thinking was that it was *old food* that was causing this reaction.

Old breads, especially rye, could be contaminated with ergot fungus causing the reactions noted.

There is a pretty convincing body of evidence that the "irrational behaviour" displayed by the "witches" in Salem Massachusetts, was caused by ergot ingestion.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Kludge wrote:




> Gaybrams Tank

----------


## Highland

> I realize that.
> 
> I posted in response to NJ who said it was mimicking a 'shroom trip, who, in turn, was responding to the OP.
> 
> And the OP's thinking was that it was *old food* that was causing this reaction.
> 
> Old breads, especially rye, could be contaminated with ergot fungus causing the reactions noted.
> 
> There is a pretty convincing body of evidence that the "irrational behaviour" displayed by the "witches" in Salem Massachusetts, was caused by ergot ingestion.


yep...that + it is almost a full moon...and you know who is gonna be growing a lot of hair...

----------


## Dr.3D

> And you dislike this? With the exception of the increased fear, all of those activities are healthy.


Even the increased fear may be a sign of health.  It may be caused by an increased awareness of the dangers in the environment.

----------


## Acala

> I realize that.
> 
> I posted in response to NH who said it was mimicking a 'shroom trip, who, in turn, was responding to the OP.
> 
> And the OP's thinking was that it was *old food* that was causing this reaction.
> 
> Old breads, especially rye, could be contaminated with ergot fungus causing the reactions noted.
> 
> There is a pretty convincing body of evidence that the "irrational behaviour" displayed by the "witches" in Salem Massachusetts, was caused by ergot ingestion.


Yup.  Pretty interesting stuff.  But ergot is a parasite of the living grain plant.  It doesn't grow on bread.  It is either there at harvest of the rye or not at all.  I suppose it is possible that the freeze-dried bread was made with ergot-contaminated grain, but it would have nothing to do with the bread being old.  

Wouldn't that be special - to have all your emergency supplies contaminated with psychedelic drugs so when things got really weird in reality your brain chemistry would be messed up too?  Hmmmmmm . . . nobody would do that on PURPOSE, would they?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Yup.  Pretty interesting stuff.  But ergot is a parasite of the living grain plant.  It doesn't grow on bread.  It is either there at harvest of the rye or not at all.  I suppose it is possible that the freeze-dried bread was made with ergot-contaminated grain, but it would have nothing to do with the bread being old.  
> 
> Wouldn't that be special - to have all your emergency supplies contaminated with psychedelic drugs so when things got really weird in reality your brain chemistry would be messed up too?  Hmmmmmm . . . nobody would do that on PURPOSE, would they?


Good point... who made this canned freeze dried food?  Was it military issued?

----------


## dannno

> There is a pretty convincing body of evidence that the "irrational behaviour" displayed by the "witches" in Salem Massachusetts, was caused by ergot ingestion.


Have you read the part about the witches putting ergot and other hallucinogens into their witches brews, stirring them with their witches broom, then putting the broom up their you know what and going for a "broom ride", then imagining flying around the town??

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> I realize that.



my bad i wasnt thinking clearly when i read your post

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yup.  Pretty interesting stuff.  But ergot is a parasite of the living grain plant.  It doesn't grow on bread.  *It is either there at harvest of the rye or not at all.*  I suppose it is possible that the freeze-dried bread was made with ergot-contaminated grain, but it would have nothing to do with the bread being old.  
> 
> Wouldn't that be special - to have all your emergency supplies contaminated with psychedelic drugs so when things got really weird in reality your brain chemistry would be messed up too?  *Hmmmmmm . . . nobody would do that on PURPOSE, would they*?


I'd have to assume that, given the right conditions, the ergot fungus would thrive and prosper on food made from the contaminated grain. Thus making the effect more pronounced since there would be more of it on older food.

On purpose you say...mwhahahhahahahhahahhaha.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> my bad i wasnt thinking clearly when i read your post


No worries.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Have you read the part about the witches putting ergot and other hallucinogens into their witches brews, stirring them with their witches broom, then putting the broom up their you know what and going for a "broom ride", then imagining flying around the town??

----------


## Mini-Me

> 


That'd be a great one to add to the "post your pics" thread.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That'd be a great one to add to the "post your pics" thread.


I'm the guy on the right.

----------


## BeFranklin

> 


I've even went through a period of researching that.  The ergot theory is one of the most ignorant things to grace modern pop culture ever  if you actually study the real history, which is far more interesting.

The salem witch trials were about politics mainly, and there won't any real witches or pagan believers there (except the slave woman who accused others).  In fact, one of the people murdered was a minister.   

Roger Williams, had trouble right before that in the same area, and had to flee.  Roger Williams was the founder of the first baptist church in America and wrote the book "The Bloody Tenent, Of Persecution for Cause of Conscience", which is a famous book on the right to worship freely without being persecuted for it.  Its from Roger Williams the phrase "separation of church and state" comes from, and to which Jefferson was referring to in his letter when he wrote a baptist congregation back on the question of liberty. *1

At the time, Salem was in the process of losing/changing its charter, and both of these tensions on the right to worship freely and the colonies charter explains much of what actually happened.   Ironically, state established religion and the inquisitions that flowed from it saw its last famous gasp on the shores of America,  and against ministers that were preaching against it.

FYI:
Besides Roger Williams book, mentioned above and worth reading as a Christian, I also recommend Thomas Ady's book, A Candle in the Dark: Or, A Treatise Concerning the Nature of Witches & Witchcraft, which was a famous Christian work proving from the bible that witchcraft is a superstition and fraud, and which was used in the Salem witch trials to fight the false charges *2.

The above is, imho, completely different than the pop culture spin by modern idiots and want to be witches - which is a superstition some people died trying to disclaim.   


*1
_The phrase "[A] hedge or wall of separation between the garden of the church and the wilderness of the world" was first used by Baptist theologian Roger Williams, the founder of the colony of Rhode Island.[6][7] It was later used by Thomas Jefferson as a description of the First Amendment and its restriction on the legislative branch of the federal government, in an 1802 letter[8] to the Danbury Baptists (a religious minority concerned about the dominant position of the Congregationalist church in Connecticut), assuring that their rights as a religious minority would be protected from federal interference. As he stated:_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separat..._United_States

*2
Candle in the Dark
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Ady

----------

